#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Очень нужна помощь в переводе с санскрита

## Bogachev

मार्जारम्
घनचगुटिका

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это значит в переводе на русский?

----------


## Aion

> मार्जारम्


 "Семейство кошачьих". ©



> घनचगुटिका


 "Кубик и бусинка". ©

----------


## Bogachev

Первую ссылку я видел на том форуме, но все же хотел уточнить и здесь, правильно ли там перевели. А вторая ссылка - это мой же пост) Я попытался перевести "куб и бусина" с помощью словарей, и у меня получилось то, что я написал выше. Но не уверен, что я сделал это правильно  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bogachev

Сейчас покопался в словарях и нашел такие значения:

Английское слово "feline", что означает "животное из семейства кошачьих; кошка" переводится на санскрит следующим образом:

1) Словарь http://spokensanskrit.de - 
बैडाल
2) Словарь http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de -
a. मार्जारीय, बैडाल (ली f.).

Написание из второго словаря немного отличается от того, что даете вы. Почему так? Это синонимы?

----------


## Bogachev

Словарь http://spokensanskrit.de дает перевод слова "bead" (бусина) так:

मणि   maNi   m.
मुक्ता   muktaa   f.
गुटिका   guTikaa   f.

Словарь http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de так:

s. गुली, गुटिका

По слову "cube" (куб) http://spokensanskrit.de дает перевод:

घनाकार   ghanaakaara   m.
घन   ghana   m.

Словарь http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de дает только один вариант:

s. घनः

Эти несколько вариантов, это синонимы на санскрите?

----------


## Eshe Drug

> Словарь http://spokensanskrit.de дает перевод слова "bead" (бусина) так:
> 
> मणि   maNi   m.
> मुक्ता   muktaa   f.
> गुटिका   guTikaa   f.
> 
> Словарь http://www.sanskrit-lexicon.uni-koeln.de так:
> 
> s. गुली, गुटिका
> ...


В чём проблема так переводите с санскрита!

----------


## Bogachev

Если перевести:

1) "Из семейства кошачьих" ("кот", "кошка")

मार्जारीय

2) "куб и бусинка"

घनगुटिकाच или घनचगुटिका

То это в принципе по смыслу правильно?

----------


## Andrew K

Подскажите пожалуйста, мантра зеленой тары -"Ом Таре Ту Таре Туре Сохам — Храните чистое сердце и добрые помыслы"как выглядит на санскрите (деванагари)?
И еще ॐ मणि पद्मे हूँ (ом ма ни пад ме хум)-правильно написано на деванагари? (http://dao.towndwarf.com/mantra-om-mani-padme-hum)
Заранее благодарен

----------

Din (26.10.2010)

----------


## Журавлев

Доброго времени суток. Обращаюсь сюда с личным вопросом, надеюсь, вы мне сможете помочь.
У меня уже довольно продолжительное время есть кольцо. На нем есть надпись, мне не понятная. Я долго пытался понять, что же это за язык, и недавно наконец понял, что визуально надпись похожа на хинди, или санскрит. Я не разбираюсь в этих языках и близких к ним, поэтому не могу сказать точно. Я хотел попросить вас потратить немного вашего времени и помочь мне с переводом надписи, буду крайне благодарен. 



P.S. Пытался хотя бы примерно перевести сам, с помощью азбук и различных переводчиков, но возникли проблемы с распознаванием некоторых символов.

Заранее, спасибо.

----------


## Асуман

> Доброго времени суток. Обращаюсь сюда с личным вопросом, надеюсь, вы мне сможете помочь.
> У меня уже довольно продолжительное время есть кольцо. На нем есть надпись, мне не понятная. Я долго пытался понять, что же это за язык, и недавно наконец понял, что визуально надпись похожа на хинди, или санскрит. Я не разбираюсь в этих языках и близких к ним, поэтому не могу сказать точно. Я хотел попросить вас потратить немного вашего времени и помочь мне с переводом надписи, буду крайне благодарен. 
> 
> P.S. Пытался хотя бы примерно перевести сам, с помощью азбук и различных переводчиков, но возникли проблемы с распознаванием некоторых символов.
> 
> Заранее, спасибо.


Не удивительно, что возникли проблемы с прочтением - надпись выполнена весьма неряшливо. Чётко прочитывается мантра поклонения Шиве ओं नमः शिवाय oṁ namaḥ śivāya [ом намах шивая] (она так и переводится "ом, поклон Шиве"), но с двух сторон от ом'а втиснуты ещё две биджа-мантры, первая ह्रीँ hrīṁ [хрим], вторая не пойми что, но у меня подозрения, что это ग्लौँ glauṁ [глаум]. Итого выходит ह्रीँ ओं ग्लौँ नमः शिवाय hrīṁ oṁ glauṁ namaḥ śivāya [хрим ом глаум намах шивая].

----------

Журавлев (14.12.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> 2) "куб и бусинка"
> 
> घनगुटिकाच или घनचगुटिका
> 
> То это в принципе по смыслу правильно?


По смыслу, может, и правильно, а вот по грамматике - нет. В санскрите, в отличие от английского, есть ещё и падежные окончания. Если просто брать слова из словаря и лепить их как вздумается, ничего путного не выйдет.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.12.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> вторая не пойми что, но у меня подозрения, что это ग्लौँ glauṁ [глаум]


Нет, всё же это не glauṁ. А именно не пойми что.

ह्रीँ ओं ??? नमः शिवाय
hrīṁ oṁ ??? namaḥ śivāya
[хрим ом ??? намах шивая].

----------


## Журавлев

Я долго подбирал визуально и решил, что это возможно сочетание टीँ, но вот не знаю, существует оно хотя бы в природе, не говоря же о смысле.

----------


## Асуман

> Я долго подбирал визуально и решил, что это возможно сочетание टीँ, но вот не знаю, существует оно хотя бы в природе, не говоря же о смысле.


Мне кажется, что там слишком много изломов линии для ट. Полумесяц с точкой - анунасика ँ, перед которым я вижу ещё два штриха вверх от линии - возможно,  au ौ, т.е. заканчивается на auṁ. С первой частью не понятно. Двойной завиток напомнил мне букву ल l, но смотрит он куда-то не туда. Похоже на ट्ट ṭṭa (вряд ли) или दृ dṛ (невозможно). Если учитывать фактор дрожания рук, то вообще что угодно там можно предполагать. Например, что там неудачно написано второй раз ह्रीँ hrīṁ (хотя там и первый раз удачным сложно назвать). Как вариант - биджа हौँ hauṁ.

А фотографий кольца нету? Интересно было бы взглянуть. А то по картинке не очень понятно, какое оно из себя. Вторая биджа явно приписана к надписи позже, т.к. она вылезает из строки, и особенно выделяется неаккуратным видом. Первая, как я полагаю, тоже вписана на свободное место. Наверное, кому-то обычный вариант мантры "ом намах шивая" показался слишком простым, и человек решил его усилить, приписав туда на свободное место биджи.

----------


## Журавлев

> Мне кажется, что там слишком много изломов линии для ट. Полумесяц с точкой - анунасика ँ, перед которым я вижу ещё два штриха вверх от линии - возможно,  au ौ, т.е. заканчивается на auṁ. С первой частью не понятно. Двойной завиток напомнил мне букву ल l, но смотрит он куда-то не туда. Похоже на ट्ट ṭṭa (вряд ли) или दृ dṛ (невозможно). Если учитывать фактор дрожания рук, то вообще что угодно там можно предполагать. Например, что там неудачно написано второй раз ह्रीँ hrīṁ (хотя там и первый раз удачным сложно назвать). Как вариант - биджа हौँ hauṁ.
> 
> А фотографий кольца нету? Интересно было бы взглянуть. А то по картинке не очень понятно, какое оно из себя. Вторая биджа явно приписана к надписи позже, т.к. она вылезает из строки, и особенно выделяется неаккуратным видом. Первая, как я полагаю, тоже вписана на свободное место. Наверное, кому-то обычный вариант мантры "ом намах шивая" показался слишком простым, и человек решил его усилить, приписав туда на свободное место биджи.


Единственный, кто что либо усиливал, это человек,, сделавший кольцо. Соглашусь, надпись сделана очень грубо, и, возможно, кустарно, но я копировал на бумагу все ровно так, как есть. Все же, для чистоты процесса, сделаю фотографии и выложу. А возможно ли как либо по смысловой нагрузке подобрать используемый там символ...?

----------


## Асуман

> Единственный, кто что либо усиливал, это человек,, сделавший кольцо. Соглашусь, надпись сделана очень грубо, и, возможно, кустарно, но я копировал на бумагу все ровно так, как есть. Все же, для чистоты процесса, сделаю фотографии и выложу. А возможно ли как либо по смысловой нагрузке подобрать используемый там символ...?


Такие мантры обычно начинаются с ом'а. То, что перед ом'ом стоит биджа - нетипично. В гугле такой вариант не нашёл. Вот нагуглил несколько примеров:
ॐ ह्रीं नम: शिवाय oṁ hrīṁ namaḥ śivāya
ॐ ह्रीं ह्रौं नमः शिवाय oṁ hrīṁ hrauṁ namaḥ śivāya
ॐ ह्रीं क्लीं हुं शिवाय नमः om hrīṁ klīṁ huṁ śivāya namaḥ
ॐ ह्रीं श्रीं क्लीं शिवाय स्वाहा om hrīṁ śrīṁ klīṁ śivāya svāhā
Если бы была какая-то стандартная формула с одним нечётким знаком, то можно было бы по гуглю найти правильную запись. Но поскольку формула нестандартная, то я не уверен, что даже специалист по мантрам сможет оьъяснить, какой там должен быть знак и какой смысл вложил создатель надписи.

----------

